# Einstieg mit Raspberry PI



## MissionE (27 September 2015)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte nun Anfange mit Codesys meine ersten Schritte zu programmieren.
Angefangen hatte ich mit LogoSoft, danach hin zu S7 über TIA und zu letzt Phoenix Contact über PCWorx.
Die Software sowie die Steuerungen hatte ich alle von meinem Ausbildungsbetrieb gestellt bekommen. 
Wegen Eigenfinanzierung nun der Griff zum RPi.

Da ich noch ein Raspberry PI rumliegen habe, habe ich also Codesys soweit eingerichtet und nun kann es losgehen mit programmieren.

Zunächst wollte ich leichte Programme in FUP schreiben. Alles auch kein Problem. 

Leider habe ich nach mehreren Stunden suchen nicht gefunden, wie ich die GPIOs des RPis auf Variablen legen kann. (erstmal nur boolsche Variablen)

Bei TIA war die Zuweisung der Inputs und Outputs wenn ich mich richtig erinnere in der Symboltabelle. Nur wie funktioniert das in Codesys?


Ziel habe ich für mich gesetzt, später mal einen Schrittmotor in Abhängigkeit von bestimmten Sensoren zu steuern. 
Hierzu fehlen natürlich noch ein paar Zusatzplatinen, deswegen bin ich auch für Empfehlungen und Erfahrung dankbar.


Gruß MissionE

PS: Über Büchertipps und PDF-Dokumente zum Einstieg wäre ich natürlich auch mehr als dankbar. 
Das Buch SPS Programmierung nach IEC 61131-2 Mit Beispielen für CoDeSys und STEP7 vom Franzis Verlag ist schon vorhanden, leider geht dieses sehr weit in die Materia rein und erfordert auch schon erweiterte Grundkenntnisse.


----------



## Ralle (27 September 2015)

Bei dem Codesys für den Raspi sind einige Beispiele dabei, die lohnt es auf jeden Fall zuerst einmal anzusehen. 
Da findest du auch, wie man die GPIO in der Hardware konfiguriert und dann im Programm nutzt.


----------



## HausSPSler (27 September 2015)

da viele die Beispiele nicht immer gleich finden,
hier sind diese(in diesem Verzeichnis und hier das GPIO Beispiel):
"c:\Users\<deinWindowsUsername>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\2.2.0.2\Examples\GPIO.project"

Grüße


----------

